# Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!



## Chris83 (20. April 2009)

*Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

heise online - 20.04.09 - Kinderporno-Sperren: Provider sollen Nutzerzugriffe loggen dürfen


Schaut euch mal den Aritkel an, wir leben ja bald wieder in einem Totalitären Staat. Unter dem Vorwand der Kinderpornographie wird akzeptanz für Zensur und uneingeschränkte Staatsmacht geschaffen. Wie können wir uns wehren. Ist Gewalt die Letzte Lösung für unsere Generation bevor wir vor die Hunde gehen? Wie sollen wir uns wehren?

"Mittlerweile könnte ich die Ministerien anzünden so stinkt es mir" (Bildlich gesprochen, nicht wörtlich gemeint). In Frankreich gibt es für sowas Krawalle, Autos werden niedergebrannt und das Volk wehrt sich. Wir schauen tatenlos zu?

Wie ist eure Meinung, ich komme mir so hilflos vor...


----------



## vin vom Dorf (20. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Naja so schlimm sehe ich das nicht.

Kinderpornografie ist verboten, Drogen und viele anderen Sachen sind es auch. Und das ist auch gut so. Drogen dürfen nicht öffentlich verkauft werden (nicht-öffentlich auch nicht), und warum sollte dann Kinderpornografie einfach so zugänglich sein?
Du kannst ja auch nicht am Kiosk gegenüber mal fix eine Tüte Koks kaufen (hoffe ich zumindest).

Über die Folgen für betroffene Kinder brauchen wir hoffentlich nicht zu reden, die sollten jedem klar sein.

Wobei das natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass der Staat das Internet generell zensieren sollte, aber warum sollten im Internet Sachen zugänglich sein, die verboten sind? Der Staat muss das Gesetz halt auch im Internet durchsetzen, genau wie im täglichen, "echten" Leben.
Der Sinn oder Unsinn vieler Gesetze in Deutschland steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.

Was mich ein wenig stutzig macht ist, dass du gleich davon redest das du die Ministerien anzünden könntest, weil die IP-Adressen derer gespeichert werden, die auf entsprechende Seiten zugreifen wollten. Wenn du mit Kinderpornografie nichts am Hut hast, was ich stark hoffe und wovon ich ausgehe, sollte dich das doch eigentlich nicht weiter stören, oder?


----------



## der Türke (20. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

hmm.......ich sehe das ein Mittel zum zweck.

Also wie schon in Amerika wenn da das Wort "Nationale Sicherheit" fällt ist jedem dort Tür und Tore geöffnet! Ich würde denen mal sagen ...................

Wie geht sowas das irgend ein Polizist reinkommt und in namen der "Nationalen Sicherheit" mal eben ein paar Grundgesetze über den Haufen schmeißt und das ohne ein wirklichen sinnvollem oder nachvollziehbaren  Grund.


----------



## Chris83 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Es geht ja um die Richtung die eingeschlagen wird. Z.b. wurden Zensurlisten analysiert und die meisten Server mit so einem Material stehen in Westlichen Ländern. Warum wird denn da nicht angesetzt?

Und das illegale Sachen verboten sind ist auch gut so, nur die Kontrolle geht ja in eine Willkürliche Richtung. Der Staat hat ja jetzt die Möglichkeit alles zu Zensieren was ihm nicht passt. Die ganze Kinderpornographie geschichte ist doch nur vorgeschoben. Klar bin ich gegen Kinderpornographie und für Lebenslange Haftstrafen von Kinderschändern. Aber darum geht es mittlerweile doch garnicht mehr. Wenn eine Seite Zensiert wird die denen nicht passt, demnächst z.B. Wikileaks und du die ansurfst stehst du ja schon unter Beobachtung.


----------



## Bucklew (20. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



vin vom Dorf schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch nicht am Kiosk gegenüber mal fix eine Tüte Koks kaufen (hoffe ich zumindest).


Falls es so einen Kiosk geben sollte, wird er von der Polizei Hops genommen und die Hintermänner inklusive. So sollte es auch sein.

Im Vergleich zu diesem Filter wird aber nur ein schwarzes Tuch über den Kiosk gehangen mit der großen Aufschrift "STOPP". Jeder der das Tuch beiseite bewegen kann, kann ungestört weiter Kiosk kaufen und die Hintermänner können es weiter verkaufen.

Wann wir wohl das erste STOPP-Banner an einem für Drogendealer bekannten Bahnhof sehen?


----------



## der Türke (20. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Ich finde ja das die Droge ALKOHOL und Zigaretten erst ab 21 raus gegeben werden um Minderjährigen Klip und klar zu sagen mit uns nicht!!

Wir wollen keine 18Jährige die mit Alkohol Vergiftung im Krankenhaus landen! Meiner ansicht ist das auch ein Droge die Illigalisiert werden muss.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



vin vom Dorf schrieb:


> Naja so schlimm sehe ich das nicht.


Richtig, es ist in Wahrheit noch viel schlimmer...
Von daher hat der Threadersteller nicht unrecht, die Gefahr sehe ich auch.

Wer die nicht sieht, sollte mal weniger Bild Lesen und sich mehr *eigene Gedanken machen* und nicht nur der Masse hinterher rennen...

Viel schlimmer find ich, das gegen die Server nichts unternommen wird, obwohl bekannt ist, das es da welche gibt.
In Kiel soll ja sowas stehen...

Aber dagegen wird garnichts unternommen, stattdessen wird einfach *weggeschaut*.


----------



## Bleipriester (21. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber dagegen wird garnichts unternommen, stattdessen wird einfach *weggeschaut*.


 
Ich denke eher, daß hingeschaut wird...

Man muß z.B. bei Rapidshare nur entprechende Begriffe eingeben und es kommen Suchergebnisse. 
Kann man aber mit dem Argument des Mißbrauchs dieses öffentlichen Filesharers solche Anbieter sperren?
Ich denke, daß Internetseiten, welche gegen Geld anbieten, gesperrt weren sollten. Es gibt aber Foren und andere Seiten, wo man sich alles runterladen kann, was man will...
Die zu sperren, wird kaum erfolgreich sein, sie ändern ihre Namen und Ende...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Wenn man rapidshare so einfach wegen Inhalten sperren könnte, hätte man das längst wegen diverser Urheberrechtsverletzungen getan.
Bezüglich der IP-Speicherung: Eigentlich ist dafür gar keine neue Regelung nötig. Der Zugriff auf die Stoppseite ist ein ganz normaler Zugriff aufs Internet - und sollte nach den letzten Überwachungsgesetzen also eh protokolliert werden. Man schafft lediglich keine Ausnahme für Kinderpornographie. (siehe auch entsprechende News, ein Teil der sich freiwilligend verpflichtenden Anbieter verweist bis zur gesetzlichen Regelung nicht auf die Seite, um eben dieses zu vermeiden)

Bezüglich des Themas allgemein: Ich glaube, der Thread hier ist ziemlich redundant zu dem hier, wär vielleicht sinnvoll, da weiter zu machen.


----------



## MomentInTime (21. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

1. KOMMUNIKATION - klär' dein Umfeld auf; lass' es nicht in der einlullenden Dunstwolke der klassischen Medien
2. Wählen - Richte die Wahl entschieden gegen CDU/CSU und SPD, dass ihre Konkurrenz gestärkt wird
3. Demonstrieren - für den Fall, dass in deiner Nähe eine Demonstration stattfindet

Daran, wie es um Wikileaks steht, sehen wir wie's um unsere freiheitlich-demokratische Ordnung steht, weil
Wikileaks eine der demokratischsten, idealistischsten und menschenrechtswahrenden Plattformen des Internets ist.
Und im Moment sieht es echt ganz düster für Wikileaks aus: Sperrung, Hausdurchsuchung, durch den neusten
Gesetzesentwurf quasi-kriminalisiert.
Sind wir etwa schon wieder so weit ? Dass es schon strafbar ist, das Wort zu verbreiten ?


----------



## JePe (21. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Bla, Bla, Bla.

Lesen wir doch mal in Ruhe, was da eigentlich steht:

_Ausserdem duerfen sie Zugriffs-IP-Adressen erheben und auf Anforderung an Strafverfolgungsbehoerden weitergeben._

"Der Staat" definiert demnach, welche Sites zu blacklisten sind, informiert die Provider, die wiederum entsprechende Anfragen umlenken, die anfragende IP-Adresse speichern und auf Anfrage an eine Strafverfolgungsbehoerde weiterleiten. Wessen und welche Rechte werden hier in nicht hinnehmbarer Weise eingeschraenkt? Die Rechte des Kinderpornokonsumenten? Damit kann ich prima leben.

_Einbezogen werden sollen zudem nicht nur kinderpornographische Darstellungen an sich, sondern auch Webseiten, "deren Zweck darin besteht, auf derartige Telemedienangebote zu verweisen"._

Wie genau wahrt wikileaks.org die Menschenrechte (und Kinder sind kleine Menschen), wenn es Adressen von Kinderporno-Angeboten veroeffentlicht?

_Hierzu sollen die Diensteanbieter eine Aufstellung anfertigen, in der die Anzahl der Zugriffsversuche jeweils bezogen auf einen einzelnen Eintrag der Sperrliste zusammengefasst ueber jede Stunde der zurueckliegenden Woche angegeben wird._

Finde ich grossartig - weil so Zahlen verfuegbar werden und das Ausmass des Problems sichtbar wird.

_Neu ist auch das Anerkenntnis, dass die im Raum stehende Massnahme in Grundrechte der Surfer eingreifen koennte._

Um es ganz einfach zu sagen: na und? Es ist das Privileg des Staates in die Grundrechte des Einen einzugreifen, wenn die des Anderen unzumutbar verletzt werden (z. B. Haft).

_Zur allgemeinen Begruendung des Vorstosses beruft sich die Bundesregierung einmal mehr vor allem auf die Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik, wonach bei der Besitzverschaffung von Kinderpornographie ueber das Internet von 2006 auf 2007 ein Zuwachs von 111 Prozent zu verzeichnen sei._

Fuer mich sind das 111 gute Gruende fuer ein entsprechendes Gesetz - und die wiegen schwerer als alle duesteren, aber letztlich nicht beweisbaren Vorahnungen, vor die im Zweifel das Bundesverfassungsgericht geschaltet waere.


----------



## GoZoU (21. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Einige der hier anwesenden Herren mögen vielleicht bemerkt haben, dass ein paar Posts verschwunden sind. Das liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass sie Teil einer abwegigen und User-spezifischen Diskussion auf niedrigstem Niveau waren. Ich mache mich jetzt daran entsprechende Strafen zu verteilen und wäre sehr dankbar, wenn hier auf vernünftige Art und Weise weiter argumentiert werden würde!

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Chris83 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Es tut mir echt leid wie blind du die Augen verchließt und solche Maßnahmen befürwortest. Vielleicht gefällt es dir in so einer Gesellschaft zu leben, doch erst wenn es zu spät ist wirst du merken wie gefährlich absolute Staatsmacht ist.


----------



## AdeE (21. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Tag,

einfach traurig, was wir uns gefallen lassen müssen. Ich denke es geht denen da oben schon lange nicht mehr um irgendwelche Pornos (Kinderschänder, etc. sollten - für immer - weggesperrt werden - aber bitte nicht auf Kosten von jedem - unschuldigen). Allein die "Vorratsdatenspeicherung" zum Kampf gegen den "Terrorismus" ist absolut lächerlich, und das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nicht wirklich was gemeinsam. Ich verstehe die Leute auch einfach nicht, die so etwas "gut" finden. Für mich denken sie einfach zu engstirnig und wissen gar nicht was so ein Gesetz alles ermöglicht - oder möchtest du, dass die Post jeden deiner Briefe öffnet, ließt, kopiert und archiviert? Kinderpornografie lässt sich auch anders bekämpfen.
Schade das es die Menschen in Deutschland es immer noch nicht schaffen auf die Straße zu gehen und sich nicht alles gefallen zu lassen. Vielleicht eines Tages...


----------



## JePe (21. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Ich erkenne nicht, wie der angedachte Massnahmenkatalog zu einer "absoluten Staatsmacht" fuehren soll oder ihr mehr Weg ebnet, als ohnehin schon da ist. Du koenntest ja die von mir gestellten Fragen beantworten und so diese Phrasen (und das sind es letztlich) mit Inhalt fuellen?

Der Staat hat (auch) einen Schutzauftrag. Um diesen erfuellen zu koennen, muss manches Delikt ueberhaupt erst ahndbar gemacht werden, in dem der Taeter identifiziert und das Delikt belegt wird. Wie koennte das Deiner Meinung nach anders funktionieren?


----------



## Ü50 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Bla, Bla, Bla.
> 
> Lesen wir doch mal in Ruhe, was da eigentlich steht:
> 
> ...


Deiner Erläuterung kann ich nur recht geben. Scheißhaus oder Kneipen Parolen dienen der Sache nicht. Somit finde es auch gut , das der Moderator hier eingreift.


----------



## Bucklew (22. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



JePe schrieb:


> "Der Staat" definiert demnach, welche Sites zu blacklisten sind, informiert die Provider, die wiederum entsprechende Anfragen umlenken, die anfragende IP-Adresse speichern und auf Anfrage an eine Strafverfolgungsbehoerde weiterleiten. Wessen und welche Rechte werden hier in nicht hinnehmbarer Weise eingeschraenkt? Die Rechte des Kinderpornokonsumenten? Damit kann ich prima leben.


Unser aller Rechte werden auf nicht hinnehmbare Weise eingeschränkt, denn das BKA kann und darf Seiten sperren, OHNE irgendeine Form der Überwachung, Gewaltenteilung oder öffentliche Verlautbarung. Noch viel mehr: Jede Veröffentlichung der Sperrliste ist strafbar! (womit die Macher ja selbst zeigen, wie unsinnig die Sperre ist, denn wenn die Seiten gesperrt sind, ist eine Veröffentlichung der Liste doch gar kein Problem).

Als vermeitlicher Jurist sollte man sowas wissen, aber wurde wohl bei der Salesch noch nicht verhandelt 



JePe schrieb:


> Wie genau wahrt wikileaks.org die Menschenrechte (und Kinder sind kleine Menschen), wenn es Adressen von Kinderporno-Angeboten veroeffentlicht?


Es wurde u.A. die Australische Zensurliste veröffentlicht, diese zeigt, dass der Missbrauch dieser Zensurlisten (also die Sperrung von Nicht-Kinderpornoseiten) die REGEL ist und nicht die absolut Ausnahme. Das gibt sogar der verantwortliche Minister zu, dass mehr als die Hälfte der Seiten auf der Sperrliste überhaupt gar nichts mit Kinderpornos zu tun haben.



JePe schrieb:


> Finde ich grossartig - weil so Zahlen verfuegbar werden und das Ausmass des Problems sichtbar wird.


Also wenn morgen PCGH.de auf der Sperrliste endet und wir alle auf der Stoppseite landen, sind wir automatisch Kinderpornokonsumenten - wie toll 



JePe schrieb:


> Fuer mich sind das 111 gute Gruende fuer ein entsprechendes Gesetz - und die wiegen schwerer als alle duesteren, aber letztlich nicht beweisbaren Vorahnungen, vor die im Zweifel das Bundesverfassungsgericht geschaltet waere.


Jaja, die guten 111 Prozent. Das dabei natürlich die Verfahren bewertet werden und nicht (wie es sinnvoll wäre) die Verurteilungen, spielt natürlich keine Rolle. Dachte, als vermeitlicher Jurist sollte man den Unterschied zwischen Verdächtigung und Verurteilung kennen.

U.a. spielen in diese Statistik auch mehrere tausend Verfahren im Umfeld der Operation Himmel hinein, bei der es KEINE (!) einzige Verurteilung gab. Alles nachlesbar:

TP: Operation Heiße Luft

Auch interessant:
Sicherheit und Kriminalität - Bürger im Staat 1/2003
Portalseite der Polizei NRW - Kriminalstatistik


----------



## heizungsrohr (22. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

da gabs dochmal nen schönen vergleich:
"Sie bekommen einen Strafzettel, weil sie zu schnell gefahren sind."
"Wie hoch ist denn die Höchstgeschwindigkeit?"
"Die ist geheim."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Ich erkenne nicht, wie der angedachte Massnahmenkatalog zu einer "absoluten Staatsmacht" fuehren soll oder ihr mehr Weg ebnet, als ohnehin schon da ist.



Bisher gab es keine (rechtlich etablierte) Methode, den Zugang zu digitalen Informationen zu zensieren.
Das ist aber ein zwingend nötige Maßnahme für einen totalitären Staat im digitalen Informationszeitalter.



> Der Staat hat (auch) einen Schutzauftrag. Um diesen erfuellen zu koennen, muss manches Delikt ueberhaupt erst ahndbar gemacht werden, in dem der Taeter identifiziert und das Delikt belegt wird. Wie koennte das Deiner Meinung nach anders funktionieren?



Um den Täter zu identifizieren muss man ihn nicht an seiner Tat hindern (genaugenommen ist das im Sinne einer Verurteilung sogar hinderlich), sondern diese nur registrieren.
Aber auch bei einer derartigen Maßnahme ist das Verhältniss zu wahren - in dem Fall das Verhältniss zwischen dem staatlichen Auftrag, einige wenige Personen an der Betrachtung von Kinderpornographie zu hindern und dem staatlichen Auftrag, die Privatsphäre jedes einzelnen Bürger und in einigen Fällen die Informations-, in Teilen auch Pressefreiheit zu sichern.

Darüber, welche von diesen Aufträgen die wichtigeren sind, scheint es unterschiedliche Meinungen zu geben - meine persönliche entspricht eher der des Grundgesetzes denn der der Regierung.
(Läuft eigentlich schon ne Klage bezüglich der Differenz zwischen beiden?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



JePe schrieb:


> "Der Staat" definiert demnach, welche Sites zu blacklisten sind, informiert die Provider, die wiederum entsprechende Anfragen umlenken, die anfragende IP-Adresse speichern und auf Anfrage an eine Strafverfolgungsbehoerde weiterleiten. Wessen und welche Rechte werden hier in nicht hinnehmbarer Weise eingeschraenkt? Die Rechte des Kinderpornokonsumenten? Damit kann ich prima leben.


 
Wer entscheidet denn, welche Webseiten als nächstes geblacklistet werden?
Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, dass Kinderpornoseiten entsorgt werden, auch wenn man damit die Wurzel (die sexuelle Gewalt gegen Kinder) nicht verhindert.
Aber wo wird die Grenze gezogen?
Sind irgendwann auch Blogger an der Reihe, weil sie über eine Lobbyistenvereinigung negatives berichten und diese Verbände über die Regierung denen das Schreiben verbietet?
Werden Seiten blockiert, weil sie Vorkommnisse ind anderen Staaten beschreiben, die möglichst nicht an die Öffentlichkeit kommen sollen?
Weil Deutschland ein wirtschaftliches Interesse an dem anderen Staat hat?


----------



## JePe (22. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bisher gab es keine (rechtlich etablierte) Methode, den Zugang zu digitalen Informationen zu zensieren.
> Das ist aber ein zwingend nötige Maßnahme für einen totalitären Staat im digitalen Informationszeitalter.



Nein. Es ist die Verirrung von Teilen der Bevoelkerung zu glauben, dass im Internet andere Preise zu gelten haetten, nur weil dieses scheinbar vollkommene Anonymitaet bietet und allenfalls virtuellen Schaden anrichtet. Gewaltverherrlichende, gegen die Menschenwuerdende verstossende und zum Rassenhass anstachelnde Publikationen werden seit je her beschlagnahmt (und das ist auch gut so)  - niemand hat je erwaehnenswert daran Anstoss genommen; der Entwicklung der Bundesrepublik hat es auch keinen erkenntlichen Schaden zugefuegt (das Gegenteil duerfte zutreffen). Was macht Euch so unendlich sicher, dass diesmal alles anders wird?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um den Täter zu identifizieren muss man ihn nicht an seiner Tat hindern (genaugenommen ist das im Sinne einer Verurteilung sogar hinderlich), sondern diese nur registrieren.



Ach so ist das. Der Staat hat keine Praevention mehr zu leisten, sondern die Straftat zu registrieren oder gar zu beguenstigen? Da empfehle ich Dir die sorgfaeltige Lektuere des Grundgesetzes, auf das Du Dich gebetsmuehlenartig berufst (spaeter mehr dazu).

Der Staat hat den Zugang zu solchem Material mit allen Mitteln zu unterbinden und die Erzeuger und Konsumenten mit allen Mitteln zu verfolgen (und das ergibt sich nun tatsaechlich aus dem Grundgesetz). In der Tat gilt es dabei abzuwaegen - so wie auch bei der als Rasterfahndung auslegbaren massenhaften Abgleichung von Kreditkartendaten vor einiger Zeit. Diese Praxis wurde schlussendlich gerichtlich nicht beanstandet, weil das Strafverfolgungsinteresse des Staates schwerer gewichtet wurde als die Verletzung von Persoenlichkeitsrechten (die ohne Folgen fuer die Betroffenen geblieben sind; jedenfalls entsinne ich mich nicht, dass die Bundesrepublik explodiert waere oder die Demokratie abgeschafft wurde).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Darüber, welche von diesen Aufträgen die wichtigeren sind, scheint es unterschiedliche Meinungen zu geben - meine persönliche entspricht eher der des Grundgesetzes denn der der Regierung.



Die Grundrechte -die nur einen kleinen Teil des Grundgesetzes ausmachen- wurden nicht willkuerlich, sondern in der Reihenfolge ihrer Bedeutung sortiert.

Artikel 1 Absatz 1 lautet:

*Die Wuerde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schuetzen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt.*

Artikel 2 Absatz 2:

*Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und koerperliche Unversehrtheit.*

Fuer Post- und Fernmeldegeheimnis reicht es zu Platz 10, die Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung muss sich mit Platz 18 zufrieden geben. Zwar legt das sog. Volkszaehlungsurteil Artikel 2 Absatz 1 als Recht auf "informationelle Selbstbestimmung" aus - nur stammt dieses Urteil aus dem Jahr 1983, und da war das Internet noch ein feuchter Traum des Durchschnittsbuergers. Wie sich "informationelle Selbstbestimmung" zu Zeiten des Internets konkretisiert, regeln die Bundes- und Landesdatenschutzgesetze haeufig mehr schlecht als recht.


----------



## Bucklew (22. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Gewaltverherrlichende, gegen die Menschenwuerdende verstossende und zum Rassenhass anstachelnde Publikationen werden seit je her beschlagnahmt (und das ist auch gut so)  - niemand hat je erwaehnenswert daran Anstoss genommen; der Entwicklung der Bundesrepublik hat es auch keinen erkenntlichen Schaden zugefuegt (das Gegenteil duerfte zutreffen). Was macht Euch so unendlich sicher, dass diesmal alles anders wird?


Solche Beschlagnahmungen geschehen auch öffentlich und unterliegen der Gewaltenteilung. Das tut die KiPo-Sperrliste eben nicht. Wenn die gesamte KiPo-Sperrliste veröffentlicht würde mit entsprechenden Begründungen, würde ich das ganze auch entspannter sehen. Das wird aber gezielt nicht gemacht, um eben auch andere unbequeme Seiten zu sperren, siehe Australien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Nein.



Nach einem "Nein" sollte ein Wiederspruch zur vorangehenden Aussage folgen.
Meine Aussage beschäftigte sich aber nicht mit irgendwelchen Unterschieden zwischen realer und virtueller Strafverfolgung, es ging um die Vorraussetzungen, die ein absolutistisches Regime im digitalen Zeitalter braucht, ob eine Zensur von Internetzugängen dazugehört und ob diese Möglichkeit hiermit geschaffen wurde.

Wenn du dieser These wiedersprechen möchte tu das - aber mit einfach nur "Nein. _anderes Thema_" ist das nicht getan.



> Publikationen werden seit je her beschlagnahmt (und das ist auch gut so)  - niemand hat je erwaehnenswert daran Anstoss genommen; der Entwicklung der Bundesrepublik hat es auch keinen erkenntlichen Schaden zugefuegt (das Gegenteil duerfte zutreffen). Was macht Euch so unendlich sicher, dass diesmal alles anders wird?



"Sicher" ist gar nichts. 
"Sicher, dass es diesmal viel leichter möglich ist":
- geringerer Aufwand: Eine Bundesweite Razzia mit tausenden einzeln zu genehmigenden Hausdurchsuchungen ist aufwendig. Da beschlangt man nichtmal eben irgendwas und erst recht nicht ohne dass man sehr viele, hoffentlich kritisch denkende Leute im Vorfeld involvieren mus. Aber eine einzelne Person kann eine Webseite in Zukunft schneller zensieren, als du brauchst, um diesen Absatz zu lesen.
Entsprechend wären mir auch kaum Fälle bekannt, in dem Medien in Deutschland in großem Maßstab zensiert und beschlagnahmt wurden - erst recht nicht zeitnah, wie es gerade bei den hiesigen Bedenken oft eine große Rolle spielt. Aber bereits jetzt ist von einer vierstelligen Zahl an zensierten Internetseiten die Rede.
Die rechtmäßig möchte ich bei diesen tausend+ Fällen an dieser Stelle gar nichtmal anzweifeln - aber es zeigt, dass das neue Gesetz der Zensur ganz neue quantitative Möglichkeiten gibt.
Vergleiche in diesem Zusammenhang auch die Datenrechtsskandale der letzen Wochen/Monate: Mit Ausnahme der DDR ist mir kein einziger Fall bekannt, in dem z.B. die Briefpost,... von 100.000den Leuten vollständig ausspioniert wurde. Es wäre praktisch kaum zu bewältigen gewesen und deswegen ein allerletztes Mittel. Mit den E-Mails von Bahnmitarbeitern war es eine "mal gucken"-Angelegenheit.

- fehlende Kontrolle: Ehe Printmedien in Deutschland verboten werden, müssen mehrere Grämien durchgelaufen werden. Ehe etwas privat beschlagnahmt wird, kommen weitere Schritte dazu, darunter auch richterliche. Das Ergebniss derartiger Beschlüsse, d.h. welche Medien verboten sind, wird überdies öffentlich festgehalten.
Eine Webseite wird von einer kleinen Gruppe von BKA-Mitarbeitern, ggf. sogar einen einzelnen Person zensiert. Über Kontrollgrämien oder auch nur die Arbeitsweise dieser Gruppe sind keinerleich Vorschriften bekannt. Diese unter obskuren Bedingungen erstellte Liste ist zudem nicht öffentlich einsehbar.




> Ach so ist das. Der Staat hat keine Praevention mehr zu leisten, sondern die Straftat zu registrieren oder gar zu beguenstigen?



Nö. Aber die pure Prävention gegen eine Straftat ist gegenüber einer deutlichen Einschränkung von Grundrechten natürlich noch schwerer zu rechtfertigen. Das gilt erst recht, wenn die präventive Maßnahme eine Verurteilung des Täters erschwert (erster Zugriff: Leicht ein Fall konstruierbar, "Link untergeschoben",etc. Weitere Zugriffe wären eindeutig) - und das bei einer Präventationsmaßnahme, die keinerlei Opferschutz bietet.
(Denn in dem Moment, in dem die Straftat "Zugriff auf Kinderpornographie" erfolgt und anschließend der Täter gestellt werden kann, ist die Straftat "Erstellung von Kinderpornographie" schon lange geschehen.



> Der Staat hat den Zugang zu solchem Material mit allen Mitteln zu unterbinden



Mit wirklich ALLEN?
Dann wäre Augenausbrennen wohl das wirkungsvollste, alternativ fordere ich zumindest das Verbot von Bildschirmen.
DAS ist "mit allen Mitteln". Alles andere ist "mit angemessenen Mitteln" und Thema der Diskussion.



> und die Erzeuger und Konsumenten mit allen Mitteln zu verfolgen (und das ergibt sich nun tatsaechlich aus dem Grundgesetz).



Da sagt ja auch niemand was gegen.
Dummerweise geht es bei der Aktion eben nicht im geringsten um eine Täterverfolgung und die eindeutige Ermittlung von Konsumenten wird erschwert.



> (die ohne Folgen fuer die Betroffenen geblieben sind; jedenfalls entsinne ich mich nicht, dass die Bundesrepublik explodiert waere oder die Demokratie abgeschafft wurde).



Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.
Im Sommer 33 waren das Ermächtigungsgesetz auch noch ohne schwerwiegende Folgen...
Eine Regelung, die Missbrauch ermöglicht, braucht halt auch jemanden, der sie missbrauchen will und derjenige muss die Zeit haben, es zu tun.
Das letzere beide Fälle noch nicht eingetreten sind, macht die Regelung aber nicht besser - sondern ist Glück.
Je nach dem, als wie störend man Gefahren für die Grundrechte einschätzt, kann man noch mit einer Kosten-Nutzenrechnung argumentieren ("Missbrauch wird irgendwann kommen, aber bis dahin...") - aber beide Gesetze sind den Nutzens-Beweis bislang schuldig geblieben und es ist auch keiner für die Zukunft prognostieziert. Bei 0 Nutzen geht eine Kosten/Nutzenrechnung aber auch schon bei einem Verdacht auf Schaden negativ aus.




> Die Grundrechte -die nur einen kleinen Teil des Grundgesetzes ausmachen- wurden nicht willkuerlich, sondern in der Reihenfolge ihrer Bedeutung sortiert.
> 
> Artikel 1 Absatz 1 lautet:
> 
> ...



Nette Liste.
Da Artikel 1 und 2 hier nicht betroffen sind (es geht nicht um Produzenten von Kinderpornographie und erst recht nicht um sexuellen Missbrauch im speziellen), stehen 10 und 18 wohl ganz vorn in der hier zu betrachtenden Wichtigkeitshierarchie...


----------



## Bucklew (23. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Passend zum Thema:

Autokennzeichen-Erfassung: Fünf Bundesländer nutzen verbotene Videoüberwachung - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Auto


----------



## JePe (23. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da Artikel 1 und 2 hier nicht betroffen sind(...)



Pardon? Artikel 1 Absatz 1 (das ist der mit der Menschenwuerde) wird durch Bereitstellung oder Abruf von Kinderpornographie _nicht_ verletzt und wenn doch, dann nur in einem Umfang, dass er hinter dem Briefgeheimnis zurueckzustehen hat? Wenn das die Wahrnehmung der breiten Masse ist, braucht es kein _*Gesetz zur Behebung der Not von Volk und Reich*_ (das die parlamentarische Demokratie abgeschafft hat - eine etwas andere Qualitaet?) um zu erkennen, dass die Gesellschaft selbst das Problem geworden ist, nicht ihre Gesetze.


----------



## Tom3004 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Man, man, man...
Ich hab jetzt zwar nicht eine riesige Ahnung von Politik und der gleichen, aber ich mich interessiert soetwas immer.
Also ich finde, das wir viel zu viel überwacht werden und eines der wichtigsten Menschenrechte " die Privatsphäre" immer mehr verletzt wird. 
Unsere Lehrerin, meinte letztens in Weltkunde, das alle Menschen früher gekämpft haben um das zu haben was wir haben /hatten. 
Und das uns das jetzt wieder Stück für Stück genommen wird, finde ich selber ziemlich traurig. 
Diese ganzen Überwachungen kommen eigentlich nur davon, das irgendwelche kranken Menschen sehr, sehr schlimme Dinge tun und darunter später alle anderen leiden müssen. Das beste Beispiel ist die "Killerspiel" Debatte.
Irgendwelche planen oder führen eine sehr, sehr schlimmen Amoklauf aus und alles ist aufeinmal groß in dem Medien. 
Dann sagen die Politiker: " Killerspiel sind grausam und müssen verboten werden".
Dann werden ein paar Spiele indiziert oder auch nicht und nach 2 Wochen ist dann alles wieder vorbei. 
Ich denke das, dass eine Reaktion von den Politikern ist, die die machen müssen um gut dazustehen. 
Aber in Wirklichkeit haben die alle noch nie ein Computerspiel gesehen und sagen einfach, dass diese so schlimm seien. 
Außerdem läuft man nicht Amok, wenn man ein Computerspiel spielt. 
Da kommt dann eins zum anderen und ich denke, dass das private Umfeld die größte Rolle spielt. 
Wenn man gehänselt wird, und einfach nicht akzeptiert wird in einer Klicke und man dann immer mehr zum Außenseiter wird. 
Dann sucht man sich einen Platz, wo man der König ist und alle sich über einen freuen. 
Was gibts da besseres als Computerspiele. Man kann sie leicht lernen und man wird schnell anerkannt und es gibt Ranglisten. 
Und was gibt es bei Ranglisten ? Richtig, den Wunsch besser zu sein als all die anderen. 
Doch, wenn man irgendwann merkt, dass das kein Leben ist, was man da lebt und man es ihnen heimzahlen will, kommen manche Menschen auf solche kranken Gedanken.
So würde ich mir das erklären wie soetwas zu stande kommt und nicht durch irgendwelche "Killerspiele". 
Aber zurück zum Thema:
Ich finde das wie ich oben gesagt habe nicht okay, das alles sowas mit Überwachung und und durchsuchen z.B. am Flughafen mit dem Nacktscanner kommt...
MfG, Tom

P.S. 
Bei Filmen im Fernsehen oder im Kino die ihren Film auf das Thema " a la SAW" beziehen.
Bei soetwas wird nichts gesagt, die Filme gibt es zu kaufen wie sonst was sind Verkaufsschlager bei Media Markt und sonst was, aber die werden überhaupt nicht thematisiert. 
Das ist einfach nur abnormal krank was die in diesen SAW praktizieren und es ist unter aller Sau finde ich soetwas zu produzieren. 
Kein "Killerspiel" ist so gewaltvoll wie "SAW" oder "Hostel". 
Was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Bei Filmen im Fernsehen oder im Kino die ihren Film auf das Thema " a la SAW" beziehen.
> Bei soetwas wird nichts gesagt, die Filme gibt es zu kaufen wie sonst was sind Verkaufsschlager bei Media Markt und sonst was, aber die werden überhaupt nicht thematisiert.
> Das ist einfach nur abnormal krank was die in diesen SAW praktizieren und es ist unter aller Sau finde ich soetwas zu produzieren.
> Kein "Killerspiel" ist so gewaltvoll wie "SAW" oder "Hostel".
> Was meint ihr dazu ?


 
Es ist halt ein Unterschied, ob man sich das nur anguckt oder, wie beim Spiel, direkten Einfluss auf die Handlung und Geschehnisse hat.


----------



## Tom3004 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ist halt ein Unterschied, ob man sich das nur anguckt oder, wie beim Spiel, direkten Einfluss auf die Handlung und Geschehnisse hat.


Aber trotzdem finde ich es viel zu brutal, ihr etwas nicht ? 
MfG; Tom


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem finde ich es viel zu brutal, ihr etwas nicht ?
> MfG; Tom


 
Nö, wieso, ist doch nur eine Film.
Wieso kennst du denn überhaupt diese Filme, ich dachte, du gehst noch zu Schule? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3004 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Ja, klar ich bin 14... 
Aber der eine oder andere aus unserer Klasse hat mal so ein Film auf dem USB-Stick...
Und das ihr die Filme nicht hart findet ist schon fast ...... Also ich find keine Worte dafür...
Ihr findet es nicht hart in einem Film zu zeigen, wie Menschen gequält und gefoltert werden ? 
Ich versteh euch nicht...
Ich finde dagegen ist ein Spiel nichts...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja, klar ich bin 14...


 
Die Filme sind erst ab 18. 
Genauso wie die Spiele, um die es geht.



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Aber der eine oder andere aus unserer Klasse hat mal so ein Film auf dem USB-Stick...


 
Äh..... *hust hust* 



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Und das ihr die Filme nicht hart findet ist schon fast ...... Also ich find keine Worte dafür...


 
Du bist erst 14, also noch nicht so entwickelt wie ein Erwachsener (rein phsychologisch versteht sich ). Da hat man andere Auffassungen von Härte im Film.



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ihr findet es nicht hart in einem Film zu zeigen, wie Menschen gequält und gefoltert werden ?


 
Wie gesagt, es ist ein Film.
Ein Erwachsener ist sich dessen bewusst und kann auch völlig anderes damit umgehen, als wenn es tatsächlich echt ist.

Hast du schon mal vom Videostreifen von al-Zarqawi (Terrorist im Irak, inzwischen tot) gehört, wo er vor laufender Kamera Nick Berg (einem unschuldigen Journalisten) den Kopf abschneidet?
Das ist wahres Leben gewesen, da reagiert mal auch als Erwachsener ganz anders als wenn man weiß, dass es ein Film ist.



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich versteh euch nicht...
> Ich finde dagegen ist ein Spiel nichts...


 
Im Spiel tötest du aber direkt Pixelmenschen, also übst etwas aus, interagierst damit, beim Film bist du nur Zuschauer.


----------



## Tom3004 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Ich verstehe das schon... 
Ich kann auch SAW gucken und danach geh ich irgendwo hin und es was bei McDonald´s.
Also ich sag nicht das ich das hart finde, aber das sowas doch nicht normal ist soetwas zu drehen und Spaß daran zu haben das schauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das schon...
> Ich kann auch SAW gucken und danach geh ich irgendwo hin und es was bei McDonald´s.
> Also ich sag nicht das ich das hart finde, aber das sowas doch nicht normal ist soetwas zu drehen und Spaß daran zu haben das schauen.


 
Es gibt auch viele Leute, die Spaß daran haben Briefmarken zu sammen oder sich stundenlang Gemälde anzugucken.
Das finde ich auch sehr merkwürdig. 
Genauso wie die Typen, die stundenlang am Fluss hocken und doch keinen Fisch fangen.


----------



## Lassreden (23. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

das ist rein Geschmack Sache ob man Saw guck oder es lässt....

Counterstrike ist auch Geschmack Sache ich mag CS nicht aber ich zock auch nur auf Lan Patys etc...


----------



## Bleipriester (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Also, ich finde Filme wie SAW nicht gut. Zwar mag es den einen oder anderen geben, der daran Gefallen hat, jedoch ist die Gewaltdastellung derart exersiv gehalten, daß man von einem Reiz durch die "Story" nicht sprechen kann. Habe den Film bei einem Nachbarn gesehen, bin aber nach einer Viertelstunde gegangen, weil ich mir das nicht reinziehen kann...


----------



## heizungsrohr (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

um mal wieder zum thema zurückzukommen, ich glaube es liegt einfach an der massenverblödung der menschen (hostel und co. gehören dazu, wer sich sowas gerne anschaut...naja egal). keiner interessiert sich für dieses ding namens politik. und ich finde es einfach frech und vorallem erschreckend, dass dieses gesetz zur zensur einfach ohne großen (ernstzunehmenden) widerstand durchgewunken wird. es mag große kritik geben, aber ne demo gabs noch net, soweit ich weiß (sofern welche angekündigt sind, bitte posten). ich glaube es würde den meisten leuten nicht auffallen, wenn wir in deutschland ne diktatur hätten, die würden sich wahrscheinlich sogar freuen, dass se nicht laufend zum wahlbüro gehen müssen 

edit: @Tom3004: wie du vermutlich bemerkt hast, schreibe ich alles klein. also ist das doch eig. egal?!?


----------



## Tom3004 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Also @ heizungsrhohr 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mal ein wenig auf Groß-und Kleinschreibung achtest...
Ich finde es auch schlimm das es solche Filme gibt auch wenn es Leute gibt die Fan von soetwas sind.
MfG, Tom 

Und soetwas mit der Pornographie finde ich sehr, sehr schlimm.
Bei sowas müssten die Seiten gleich von irgendwelchen die sich mit sowas auskennen vom Netzt genommen werden...


----------



## steffenxyz (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Hey,
also ich find dass schlimme ist ja dass man uns das Internet "zensiert" statt die Leute direkt lebenslang mit anschließender Sicherheitsverwahrung und Psychatrischer Behandlung wegsperrt und die Server vom Netz nimmt!
Hat man zwar teilweise gemacht und die Leute festgenommen aber in 5 Jahren laufen die alle wieder frei rum und machen es sofort wieder. Ich denke man sollte das Strafregister komplett umstrukturieren und eine klare Linie zwischen Sachschäden, wie Ladendiebstahl oder Ilegalle Downloads und Personenschäden ziehen.
Denn ich denk ma es ist nicht nachvollziehbar(zumindest für mich) dass ein "illegaler Filesharer" 10 Jahre in den Knast muss und einer der 10 Mädchen vergewaltigt hat oder auch nur eins nach 5 Jahren wieder raus darf. 
ich will filesharing jetzt nicht tollerieren aber meiner meinung nach ist die Strafe viel zu hoch!!!
Und zum Thema Killerspiele denk ich hab ich schon bei den passenden Threads mitgemacht + Petition.
Also ich finds ******* dass wir Deutschen einfach viel zu exakt sind und uns alles gefallen lassen.
Wie irgendeiner vor 160 Jahren bereits gesagt hatte.


> In Deutschland könne nie eine Revolution beginnen wenn auf nem Schild eines Schlosses steht: "Betreten verboten"


oder so ähnlich....
Ich finde langsam ist übertreiben die Politiker es langsam und mich kotzt dass echt an. Wenn jemand was verändern will oder sowas und Hilfe braucht bin ich sofort dabei! Ihr müsst es nur sagen

MfG Steffenxyz


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> edit: @Tom3004: wie du vermutlich bemerkt hast, schreibe ich alles klein. also ist das doch eig. egal?!?


 
Selbst in der englischen Sprache werden Namen, Orte und Bezeichnungen groß geschrieben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Pardon? Artikel 1 Absatz 1 (das ist der mit der Menschenwuerde) wird durch Bereitstellung ...



Nochmal lesen, was ich geschrieben habe.



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu ?



Ich finde, dass die Kriterien den Jugendschutzes recht wenig mit dem hiesigen Thema zu tun haben.
Ansonsten sind SAW&Co einfach nur genauso pervers, wie es Computerspiele sein können (können: Mag sein, das 95% der Leute Crysis wegen der Herausforderung spielen. Aber man kanns auch aus Lust am Töten spielen) - aber einen deutlich besser funktionierenden Jugendschutz haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mag sein, das 95% der Leute Crysis wegen der Herausforderung spielen. Aber man kanns auch aus Lust am Töten spielen


 
Dann gehöre ich wohl zu den 0,01%, die es wegen der Grafik spielen.
Eigentlich gehts bei Ego-Shooter eh immer um die grafischen Effekte, bzw. was mit der derzeitigen Hardware möglich sind.
Dennoch mag ich auch noch ältere Spiele, auch wenn die Grafik nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist (Far Cry 1 z.B.), aber dann fesselt mich eher die Story und Umsetzung (wie bei Fear 1).


----------



## Lassreden (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Also ich spiele Crysis um erfinderisch zu sein! ja erfinderisch z.B. Ein Baum in Stücke schissen denn Aufheben und gegen ein Gegner Werfen. Oder ein Brenneden Fass gegen ein Schlauchboot werfen und das mach schön BOOM!

wenn man wirklich Lust am Töten hat dann zockt man kein Crysis sondern etwas was schneller geht und nicht zu ende. (Counterstrike ist eine bessere Methode als CRYSIS)


----------



## steffenxyz (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

ich denk man spielt solche Spiele einfach gerne weil man einfach abschalten kann und einfach mal tun und lassen kann was man will. Den das kann man im realen Leben nicht und deswegen finde ich es nicht schlimm wenn man solche Spiele spielt. Außerdem machen "Killerspiele" genau so agressiv wie jedes andere Spiel auch egal ob Fifa auf dem PC oder Fussball im richtigen Leben. Wenn man verliert ist man oft einfach agressiv oder genervt und genau das ist man auch bei solchen Games. Ich seh es wie ein Hobby bei dem man verlieren oder gewinnen kann. Aber am liebsten gewinn ich trotzdem Ich denk es ist einfach nur propaganda der Politiker um bei den "unaufgeklärten" Wählern anzukommen um gewählt zu werden. Meiner Meinung nach hat Deutschland ein riesen großes Gesellschaftliches und soziales Problem, und ich denke dass sollte man lösen anstatt einfach den nächst besten sündenbock , der sich nicht wehrt, zu suchen!!!

MfG steffenxyz


----------



## Lassreden (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

@ Steffenxyz da gebe ich dir Recht!

Spiele sind Bloss ein Hobby und "Killerspiele" ein Hobby für die Erwachsenen


----------



## nyso (25. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Also das man gegen Kinderpornographie etwas machen muss, da sind wir uns wohl alle einig. Aber nachdem ich bei Spiegel online DAS HIER: Verschleierungstaktik: Die Argumente für Kinderporno-Sperren laufen ins Leere - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt  gelesen habe, zweifle ich an der Wirksamkeit dieser Maßnahme.

Die glaub ich brisantesten Stellen des Artikels sind: _Niemand kann kontrollieren, ob die gesperrten Seiten nach Entfernung der beanstandeten Inhalte wieder freigeschaltet werden._

_Danach habe das BKA bei der Verbreitung von Bildern und Videos, die den sexuellen Missbrauch von Kindern darstellen, von 2006 auf 2007 einen Zuwachs von 111 Prozent festgestellt. Diese Information klingt brisant, doch beruht sie vornehmlich auf einer falschen Interpretation der BKA-Statistik durch das Bundesfamilienministerium. _ 
_Das Ministerium zieht als Hauptargument "unwiderlegbare Fakten" heran, die niemand belegen kann._

_Ein spezialisierter Ermittler des Landeskriminalamts Niedersachsen schilderte uns die Szene so: Die Erzeuger harter Kinderpornografie beliefern ihre zahlenden Kunden in der Regel über den Postweg. Das Internet dient zwar zur Kommunikation, nicht aber als Transportmedium. Das Material sickert erst später ins Internet durch, etwa wenn die Kunden untereinander tauschen. Dann tauchen die Dateien zumeist im Usenet oder in Tauschbörsen auf. Für kommerziellen Handel über Webserver fielen ihm aus seiner langjährigen Berufspraxis nur zwei Beispiele ein. _

_Vor diesem Hintergrund erscheint es unsinnig, ausgerechnet das öffentliche Web ins Visier zu nehmen. Allerdings lassen sich Sperren hier recht einfach installieren, etwa durch DNS Poisoning. Das Domain Name System (DNS) übersetzt Servernamen wie porno.domain.xx in die zugehörigen IP-Adressen, die der Browser benötigt, um Seiten abzurufen. Da jeder Provider eigene DNS-Server betreibt, kann er diese so manipulieren, dass sie für zu sperrende Server falsche IP-Adressen liefern, über die der Browser eine Seite mit Hinweisen zur Sperrung lädt.
Das ist jener Mechanismus, den der eingangs zitierte Techniker als Sperre für Fritzchen Doof bezeichnet hatte. Um sie zu umgehen, muss man nur im Browser die IP-Adresse eingeben oder im Betriebssystem einen ausländischen DNS-Server eintragen. Wie das geht, zeigt ein Video, das derzeit im Netz kursiert - es ist gerade mal 27 Sekunden lang. _

_Fakt ist: Es gibt keine belastbaren Zahlen zur Erfolgsquote aus den skandinavischen Ländern. Ausgerechnet der Chef der Polizeiermittlungsgruppe gegen Kinderpornografie und Kindesmisshandlung in Stockholm, Björn Sellström, fiel jüngst der Bundesregierung in den Rücken. Er äußerte massive Bedenken gegen die Wirksamkeit der dort installierten Webseiten-Sperren: "Unsere Sperrmaßnahmen tragen leider nicht dazu bei, die Produktion von Webpornografie zu vermindern", erklärte er gegenüber dem Focus._
P.S. Grade in Dänemark wird diese Technik zur unerlaubten Sperrung der verschiedensten Seiten genutzt!!!

_Analysen von Bürgerrechtlern ergaben, dass sich sowohl auf der dänischen als auch auf der finnischen URL-Liste mehrheitlich Adressen befanden, die sich bei näherer Betrachtung nach dem jeweils geltenden Strafrecht nicht als Kinderpornografie-Links klassifizieren ließen._

_Woran offenbar niemand gedacht hat, ist die Behandlung einmal gesperrter Seiten. Das BKA wird nicht verpflichtet, in der Folge zu prüfen, ob die Begründung für eine Sperre weiterhin besteht. Es sind auch keine Verfahren vorgesehen, über die Betreiber betroffener Seiten informiert werden oder aktiv werden können. Wie soll sich jemand verhalten, auf dessen Server etwa Hacker Kinderpornografie abgelegt haben oder dessen Website aufgrund von Verlinkungen über mehrere Ecken gesperrt wurde? Das Prinzip scheint zu lauten: einmal Kinderporno, immer Kinderporno._

_Ein Gutachten des wissenschaftlichen Diensts des Bundestags etwa bescheinigt dem Sperrvorhaben, weitgehend wirkungslos und gleichzeitig grundrechtsgefährdend zu sein. Solche Aussagen hält die Ministerin für "unterirdisch". Die Gesellschaft für Informatik (GI), also die größte Ansammlung von Fachkompetenz im deutschsprachigen Raum, plädierte Anfang April fast schon verzweifelt für eine effektivere Strafverfolgung. Die geplanten Sperrungen dagegen seien wenig hilfreich, sondern überwiegend schädlich._

_Die Beispiele aus Skandinavien zeigen, dass die Sperren schädlich sein können: Wenn nämlich Server zwar auf der Liste landen, sich aber niemand die Mühe macht, sie vom Netz zu nehmen. Mit "aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn" ist den Kindern nicht geholfen. Ebenso wenig kann es die Ministerin ernst mit der Behauptung meinen, Zufallsfinder, die im Web über Kinderpornos stolpern, würden "angefixt". Schließlich geht es hier um eine sexuelle Veranlagung und nicht um Drogenkonsum.

Was steckt also wirklich hinter all diesen Hirngespinsten? Wenn es nicht die Bekämpfung von Kinderpornos ist, dann kann es nur um die Installation der Sperren selbst gehen. *Das würde bedeuten, dass hier mit einem Vorwand eine geheime Liste eingeführt wird, die man nach und nach um weitere strafbare und unliebsame Inhalte erweitern kann.* Die viel gelobten skandinavischen Länder zeigen bereits die Richtung: In Schweden versuchte die Polizei 2007 auf Lobbydruck hin, Adressen der Tauschbörsen-Suchmaschine Pirate Bay auf die Kinderporno-Sperrliste zu heben. Ähnliches ereignete sich 2008 in Dänemark._

Also mein Fazit als Vater lautet, effektiver Schutz der Kinder vor KinderschändernWELTWEIT, 
aber diese Liste ist wohl LEIDER sinnlos

Und wenn man hört, wie ein 5facher FamilienVATER ein kleines Mädchen mit dem Auto anfährt, nur um es ins Auto zu bekommen und dann zu vergewaltigen, da bekommt man doch die pure Wut. Als mein Vater das gehört hat fing der an mit Sachen wie: Eine Gesellschaft, die es nicht schafft, ihre Kinder zu schützen, sollte nicht existieren usw. Und das sagt der als relativ hochrangierer Soldat.
Würde einer meiner Tochter sowas antun, glaubt mir, ich würde mir die krassesten Foltermethoden ausdenken, wärend der seine paar Jahre im Knast sitzt, und sobald der wieder draußen ist den dann langsam verstümmeln, so das er das grad so überlebt. Aber das war jetzt glaub ich nen bissl ^^


----------



## steffenxyz (25. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

@nyso: ich kann dir nur recht geben! Wenn es nach mir ginge aber geht es ja leider/bzw. zum glück von anderen nicht würde ich sollche leute mit etwa 150 jahre knast wie in usa oder direkt todesstrafe, den was glaubt ihr was dass kind für bleibende psychische Schäden ein lebenlang hat. ich finde solche leute nur pervers und krank! Und ich würde in so einer situation wie du sie beschrieben hast genau so reagieren!!!
MfG Steffenxyz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann gehöre ich wohl zu den 0,01%, die es wegen der Grafik spielen.



Tipp, wenns mal langweilig wird: Real Life.
Sieht noch besser aus 



Lassreden schrieb:


> Also ich spiele Crysis um erfinderisch zu sein! ja erfinderisch z.B. Ein Baum in Stücke schissen denn Aufheben und gegen ein Gegner Werfen. Oder ein Brenneden Fass gegen ein Schlauchboot werfen und das mach schön BOOM!



Klingt friedlich.



> wenn man wirklich Lust am Töten hat dann zockt man kein Crysis sondern etwas was schneller geht und nicht zu ende. (Counterstrike ist eine bessere Methode als CRYSIS)



CS war n ganz schlechtes Beispiel, weil es eigentlich niemand mehr aus nicht-sportlichen Gründen spielt 
Aber da ich die ganzen stumpfen wer-braucht-story-oder-spielmechanik-Shooter links liegen lasse, sind mir keine guten Beispiele beim Namen eingefallen.

Was ich eigentlich nur sagen wollte ist:
Spiele können die gleichen Gelüste wie SAW&Co ansprechen, werden aber -gerade von Minderjährigen- häufiger konsumiert.

aber jetzt schluss mit Offtopic, Jugendschutz ist eine sehr spezielle Form der "Zensur" und nicht wirklich mit allgemeinen Internetsperren vergleichbar.




steffenxyz schrieb:


> @nyso: ich kann dir nur recht geben! Wenn es nach mir ginge aber geht es ja leider/bzw. zum glück von anderen nicht würde ich sollche leute mit etwa 150 jahre knast wie in usa oder direkt todesstrafe, ... ich finde solche leute nur pervers und krank!



Und was erhoffst du dir davon, einem "psychisch kranken, perversen" den Tod anzudrohen?
Ein rationales "ooch nö, das ist es mir nicht wert"?

Rache mag für einige Leute schön sein, hilft (potentiellen) Opfern aber noch weniger als der Schwachsinn der Bundesregierung.


----------



## nyso (27. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Wenn so jemand aus dem Knast kommt, ist er doch immernoch eine potenzielle Gefahr. Und indem ich mich rächen würde, wäre er das nicht mehr^^
Aber klar, Gewalt ist eigentlich nie eine Lösung.


----------



## JOJO (27. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Zensur fördert Erfindergeist! Ein jahrhunderte altes Spiel der Kräfte und Mächte, unserer mittlerweile sehr kranken Gesellschaft!

Kurios dabei, staatliches und auch wirtschaftliches Versagen wird unmittelbar auf das Volk übertragen. Schuldige sind schnell gefunden, wobei, Steuereinnahmen gern angenommen werden. 

Auf der einen Seite gibt es staatliche Tolerenz gegenüber kriegstreibenden Mitgliedsstaaten, auf der anderen Seite werden Spiele thematisiert.

Ich sehe es eher mit Besorgnis, Kriegsberichterstattungen zu senden, in denen mit perfider Offenheit gezeigt wird, wie Raketen und ferngelenkte Bomben per Joystick in ein Ziel gelenkt werden! Ebenso werden hochpräzise Sniper Gewehre gezeigt, mit denen es möglich ist, auf 2500 Metern jemanden das Auge auszuschießen.

Was für eine verkehrte Welt, öffentliche Sender ja, EGO Shooter nein!?

Rein philosophisch betrachtet, ist es schon ein Unterschied, ob man selbst "Hand" anlegt, oder irgendwo in einem Bunker den Knopf drückt! Im Gegensatz zu den realen Kriegsspielen, haben wir immer noch die Möglichkeit den Reset Knopf zu drücken, und alles ist gut...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Für "potentielle" Gefahren gibt es Sicherheitsverwarung.
Es lässt sich drüber diskutieren, ob diese häufiger angewandt wird - du hast aber härtere Strafen, bevorzugt den Tod gefordert.

Im übrigen gibt es ja durchaus Ansätze dafür zu sorgen, das Leute, die aus dem Knast kommen keine größere potentielle Gefahr darstellen, als Leute, die nie drin waren.
Längere Haftzeiten zeigen in dieser Hinsicht aber keinerlei Erfolg. (afaik eher das Gegenteil)


----------



## JOJO (27. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Ob nun anschließende SV oder nicht, ändern wird es an der krankhaften Einstellung mancher Mitmenschen nichts. Ob nun Todesstarfe oder lebenslänglich, auch dies hindert Mitmenschen nicht daran, Straftaten zu begehen.

Nehmen wir mal den jüngsten Fall Rösener, dessen Gnadengesuch abgelehnt wurde, gleichermaßen entlässt man Führungspersonal der Bader Meinhof Gruppe und verschafft diesen noch Zugang zu öffentlichen Arbeitsplätzen!

In jedem dieser Fälle, sollte man den Schlüssel wegwerfen! Diese per Gesetzesbeschluß oder eigenem Handeln zu "entsorgen", ist ethisch nicht vertretbar.


----------



## SmallSoldier (27. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Wir müssen uns noch so einiges gefallen lasse. Die breite Masse träumt noch brav.


----------



## JOJO (27. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Ich denke mal nicht, dass der Bürger träumt. Ihm ist nur aus politischen Gründen per Gesetzesbeschluss die Möglichkeit genommen, Einspruch zu erheben. Besser, die finanziellen Möglichkeiten sind nicht jedem gegeben, um bis zum Bundesgerichtshof vorzudringen. Hier gilt nach wie vor, Geld = Anwälte = Lobby!

Ebenso ist unser Wahlverfahren so optimiert, das dem Bürger zwar suggeriert wird Einfluss nehmen zu können, der Beginn der letzten Legistaturperide hat jedoch gezeigt (große Koalition), dass es durchaus möglich ist, dem unschlüssigen Volke zu zeigen, dass es dennoch regiert werden kann! Frei nach dem Motto:"Willst Du nicht Pest oder Cholera, bekommst Du beides gleichzeitig!"

Ich sehe es eher als Ohnmacht als als Träumerei an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tipp, wenns mal langweilig wird: Real Life.
> Sieht noch besser aus


 
Ich soll Crysis oder GTA 4 in Real Life spielen, weils fetter aussieht...? 
Ich bin aber kein Sportschütze.. 
Wo kriege ich also die fetten Wummen her für Ballern und Carnapping?


----------



## Lassreden (27. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich soll Crysis oder GTA 4 in Real Life spielen, weils fetter aussieht...?
> Ich bin aber kein Sportschütze..
> Wo kriege ich also die fetten Wummen her für Ballern und Carnapping?




oder so ein Tarnanzug oder die Koreaner ??

Hätte ich übrigens auch gerne....
Wenn du schon ein Bestellst für mich auch!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich soll Crysis oder GTA 4 in Real Life spielen, weils fetter aussieht...?
> Ich bin aber kein Sportschütze..
> Wo kriege ich also die fetten Wummen her für Ballern und Carnapping?



Du hast gesagt, dass du es wegen der Grafik spielst, da wirst du ja wohl mal auf das bißchen Geballer verzichten können, wenn erstere noch besser wird, oder? 
Schießen ist in Crysis sowieso Zeitverschwendung, Stealth an und durchrennen...
Dafür braucht man keinen Waffenschein, nur nen Laufpfad


----------



## Chucky1978 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Ich bin für bedingte Anarchy im Web, aber Kinderpornos und Animal-Sex (ausser mit Katzen die mag ich nicht) sollten da weg bleiben.. und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind hab ich auch nichts dagegen das sie gegen illigale Medikamentenbestellungen vorgehen, und Zeitgleich sollte auch ale Art von Dokumete verschwinden, in dennen man nach lesen kann wie man Bomben baut. Zudem sollte dann etwas später noch die Chats kotrolliert werden, das kein 40 jähriger sich da rum tummelt, wo 12 jährige chatten, und sowieso sollten wegen der Sicherheit dann noch der Zugang anhand der IP mit Hilfe eines Ident-Verfahrens auf gewisse Server unterbunden werden.

Versteht ihr die Ironie bei der Sache?
Das Franzosen sich wehren, und das immer gute erfolge hatte, und daher die Polizei dort nicht so strategisch vorgeht wie hier zu lande (also Autos anzühnen inoffiziel mehr oder weniger geduldet ist,wird durch die Geschichte der Franzosen schon erklärt), ist ne gute Sache.. deutsche sind halt "weich" und halten die fresse..regt mich auch auf, und ich bin einer von dennen die sofort wenn ich meine Job und Frau verlieren würde nach Berlin mit jede Menge Sprengstoff fahren würde.. das eizige was mich abhält ist, ich bi Paintball-Spieler und spiele Ego-Shooter ud das wäre für die Presse wieder perfekt.

Problem hierbei ist eindeutig -> Es muss was gemacht werden um sowas zu unterbinden. Tut die Regierung nichts, ist es falsch, macht sie einen ansatz, ist ebenso falsch. Absolute Kontrolle bin ich dagegen, aber ich wäre dafür der exekutiven mehr Rechte auf globaler Ebene zu geben und Gesetze anzupassen. Ich gehöre noch zu der Sorte User, die vor etwa 10 Jahren mal von nem Assi Kinderporos bekommen hat... Ich durfte ihn aber nicht anzeigen deswegen, sonst wäre ich mit ihm Bau gelandet weil ich (auch wenn ur als Beweismittel) das Zeug im Besitz habe... die Gesetze müssen berarbeitet werden, aber immer wieder beschwert sich einer über jede Änderung.
Ironie hierbei wieder... Mehr rechte für exekutive, wer kontrolliert den Mißbrauch der Rechte, und wer kontrolliert die kontolleure... Politik und Rechte macht korrupt 

*OT:*
Und weil ich hier was von Bader Meinhof Gruppe (RAF) gelesen habe... Warum sollten Leute keine 2. Chance bekommen.. Im ernst... Terror ist ********.. aber wann fängt der an? Leute die mit Gewalt für ihre Freiheit gegen einen Staat kämpfen werden schon als terroristen beschimpft, astatt als Freiheitskämpfer agesehen, erst zig Jahre später netscheidet sich dann was sie wirklich waren. Ist ja evtl. auch zutreffend. Die Weltaschauung der RAF kann ich beim besten willen nicht teilen, aber fakt ist, solche Leute brauch man in einem Statt.warum? Weil in einem Lad wie Deutschland, die Leute zuviel denken und umherdichten, statt wirklich was zu tun und die fresse auf zumachen. Da braucht man solche kleie Gruppierugen, die dem Staat zeigen, das sie aufpassen müssen was sie als nächstes verabschieden. Und wenn dabei Leute ums leben kommen, Politiker angeschossen oder Staatsanwälte verschleppt und getötet werden, bei einer Autobombe seine Kinder umkommen, ja ist ********, und man kann sauer auf die Typen sein und finden das die in den Knast kommen, aber man muss sich entscheiden auf welcher Seite man steht... ich töte jeden der mir, meiner Familie oder freunden was antun will, ist reine natur sich udn seine leute zu schützen, warum soll ich das nicht auch anderen zusprechen, solage nicht absichtlich zivilisten getötet werden (collateral Schaden kann nunmal immer da sein), sehe ich pers. keine Grund solche Gruppierugen zu verpfeifen.Wie gesagt, solage die Typen nicht wahllos Menschen abknallen oder die mit eine Aussage machen wie die Sauerlandtype "Wir wollen das die Welt brennt". 
Aber am ende i der heutigen Zeit ist der Grund warum man heute Amok läuft auch egal, solage er Ego-Shooter oder Paintball spielt LOL


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Tja Chucky, bis bei irgendeinem Bombenanschlag DEINE Frau, solltest du eine haben, Gott bewahre, stirbt.
Dann siehst du das bestimmt anders, und die Leute hatten damals Angst.
Oder was glaubst du, wieso die ganzen "Sicherheitsgesetze" einfach so durchkommen? Keiner traut sich was zu sagen, weil wenn wirklich mal was passiert ist er der Dumme, wegen dem das alles erst möglich war bla bla bla.
Und mit dem Aufhänger Kinderpornographie kann man selbst massive Zensur einfach so legitimisieren, wer hat schon was gegen den Schutz unserer Kinder? Und wer stellt sich dem in den weg? Das wird wohl niemand wagen.


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

_Moderatorenedit: Offtopic-Diskussion wurde in einen eigenen Thread ausgelagert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...schaft/53039-sinn-und-unsinn-von-strafen.html_


Back2Topic: Ich bin für die schärfere Verfolgung der Macher von kinderpornographischem Material. Deutschlandweit, europaweit, weltweit. Aufgezwungene Scheuklappen nutzen nichts, die beteiligten Kinder leiden trotzdem. Und anscheinend wird gegen bekannte(!) Server und Betreiber solcher Inhalte bisher nicht immer vorgegangen. Da soll das Ministerium ihr Geld lieber mal in vorhandene Sokos zu Kipo-Bekämpfung investieren. Verzeihung, nicht ihr Geld, *unser* Geld!


----------



## SmallSoldier (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

@ Adrenalize

Nicht dein Geld, bist spät dran die Sterun die du zahlst werden für Kipo(was auch immer das sein mag) verwendet. Zu müstest keine Steruen zahlen erst dann wäre es nicht dein Geld 
Man muss das so sehen das Volk betseht aus Kühen und die muss man melken, ergo bin ich ein EU-Bauer....


----------



## Bleipriester (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

_Moderatorenedit: Offtopic-Diskussion wurde in einen eigenen Thread ausgelagert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...schaft/53039-sinn-und-unsinn-von-strafen.html_




Adrenalize schrieb:


> Back2Topic: Ich bin für die schärfere Verfolgung der Macher von kinderpornographischem Material. Deutschlandweit, europaweit, weltweit. Aufgezwungene Scheuklappen nutzen nichts, die beteiligten Kinder leiden trotzdem. Und anscheinend wird gegen bekannte(!) Server und Betreiber solcher Inhalte bisher nicht immer vorgegangen. Da soll das Ministerium ihr Geld lieber mal in vorhandene Sokos zu Kipo-Bekämpfung investieren. Verzeihung, nicht ihr Geld, *unser* Geld!


Das Problem sind die Verknüpfungen von Behörden und Mafia z.B. in vielen Ostblockstaaten. Da Anzusetzen wird schwierig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

_Moderatorenedit: Offtopic-Diskussion wurde in einen eigenen Thread ausgelagert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...schaft/53039-sinn-und-unsinn-von-strafen.html_




> Da soll das Ministerium ihr Geld lieber mal in vorhandene Sokos zu Kipo-Bekämpfung investieren. Verzeihung, nicht ihr Geld, *unser* Geld!



Das zahlt sich aber bis zum Herbst nicht aus...


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Hab was für dich Chucky, einen Artikel von Spiegel Online.
Berlin - Es ist die Reaktion der Politik auf den Amoklauf von Winnenden: Zwei Monate nach der Tragödie, bei der Tim K. 15 Menschen und sich selbst erschoss, haben sich Union und SPD auf eine Verschärfung des Waffenrechtes geeinigt. Das berichteten die "Berliner Zeitung" und die "Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung" übereinstimmend. 
Demnach sollen Spiele wie Paintball und Laserdom künftig verboten und Verstöße mit einer Geldbuße von bis zu 5000 Euro belegt werden. Bei Paintball, auch Gotcha genannt, machen die Spieler mit Farbkügelchen, bei Laserdom mit Laserpistolen Jagd aufeinander.
"Dabei wird das Töten simuliert", begründete der stellvertretende Unionsfraktionsvorsitzende Wolfgang Bosbach (CDU) das geplante Verbot in der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung". Die Übereinkunft sei auch mit Innenminister Wolfgang Schäuble (CDU) abgestimmt, hieß es.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Habe ich auch gerade eben gelesen - im Moment bin ich noch sprachlos.
Mir faellt gerade wirklich absolut gar nichts dazu ein..

Aber eins kann ich euch sagen: Ich werde FDP-Waehler fuer den Rest meines Lebens. Definitiv.

EDIT:
Quelle


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Na ja, das kommt halt bei raus, wenn ältere Herrschaften OHNE irgendeine Ahnung von der Materie etwas bestimmen sollen.
Ganz zu schweigen das selbst Polizei, BW usw. privat Paintball und Softair spielen^^
Die freuen sich bestimmt auch über ihre Chefs^^


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



nyso schrieb:


> Hab was für dich Chucky, einen Artikel von Spiegel Online.
> Berlin - Es ist die Reaktion der Politik auf den Amoklauf von Winnenden: Zwei Monate nach der Tragödie, bei der Tim K. 15 Menschen und sich selbst erschoss, haben sich Union und SPD auf eine Verschärfung des Waffenrechtes geeinigt. Das berichteten die "Berliner Zeitung" und die "Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung" übereinstimmend.
> Demnach sollen Spiele wie Paintball und Laserdom künftig verboten und Verstöße mit einer Geldbuße von bis zu 5000 Euro belegt werden. Bei Paintball, auch Gotcha genannt, machen die Spieler mit Farbkügelchen, bei Laserdom mit Laserpistolen Jagd aufeinander.
> "Dabei wird das Töten simuliert", begründete der stellvertretende Unionsfraktionsvorsitzende Wolfgang Bosbach (CDU) das geplante Verbot in der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung". Die Übereinkunft sei auch mit Innenminister Wolfgang Schäuble (CDU) abgestimmt, hieß es.


Auch bei heise.de gibt es eine solche News: heise online - 07.05.09 - Gotcha: Koalition plant Paintball-Verbot

Da diese Verbotsdiskussionen immer vor dem Hintergrund des letzten Amoklaufs stattfinden würde ich gerne mal von den "Experten" wissen, wie viele Amokläufe denn in den nächsten 100 Jahren wohl durch ein Verbot verhindert werden. Das Verbot muss ja schließlich einen Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Es wird gar keinen Amoklauf verhindern, aber Hauptsache die Politik hat Öffentlichkeitswirksam reagiert. Das ist ja das Problem daran.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aber eins kann ich euch sagen: Ich werde FDP-Waehler fuer den Rest meines Lebens. Definitiv.



Na wenn das deiner Meinung nach die schwerwiegenste Entscheidung dieser Welt für die nächsten ~70+ Jahre ist...

Ich hätte da so meine Zweifel.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Auch bei heise.de gibt es eine solche News: heise online - 07.05.09 - Gotcha: Koalition plant Paintball-Verbot
> 
> Da diese Verbotsdiskussionen immer vor dem Hintergrund des letzten Amoklaufs stattfinden würde ich gerne mal von den "Experten" wissen, wie viele Amokläufe denn in den nächsten 100 Jahren wohl durch ein Verbot verhindert werden. Das Verbot muss ja schließlich einen Zweck erfüllen.



Also normalerweise braucht man für auch nur eingermaßen brauchbare Statistiken und bei 1dimensionaler Fragestellung (d.h. das Ergebniss soll nur von einem Paramter -oder dem Zufall- abhängen, gerüchteweise spielen bei Amokläufern mehr eine Rolle) schon deutlich mehr Fälle, als es jugendliche Amokläufe seit der Einführung von Paintball gab.
Feste Aussagen dürften also schwer werden.

Die Überlegung, dass eine Aktivität, die -ausschließlich- aus der Simulation von Kampfhandlungen mit Schusswaffen besteht und als positiv empfunden wird, einer Zurückhaltung im Umgang mit/Ächtung von Schusswaffen gegenüber steht, erscheint in gewissem Umfange auch ohne viel Expertise nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na wenn das deiner Meinung nach die schwerwiegenste Entscheidung dieser Welt für die nächsten ~70+ Jahre ist...
> 
> Ich hätte da so meine Zweifel.



Huh?
Sorry, aber ich stehe gerade enormst auf dem Schlauch. Kannst du mich aufklaeren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Wenn jemand in Zusammenhang mit einem Verbot von Paintball sagt, dass er für den Rest seines Lebens FDP-Wähler wird, dann seh ich 2 Möglichkeiten:
- Er ist >80
- Er hat 0 Peilung dafür, was in den nächsten Jahrzehnten alles passieren könnte, für das die FDP vielleicht die falsche Lösung hat

Imho gibts schon jetzt einige Punkte, die sehr stark gegen die FDP sprechen und gegen die diese eine Fragestellung absolut bedeutungslos ist, aber das wäre eine sehr viel weiter führende Diskussion.


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

wenn jetz im letzten jahr fdp absolute mehrheit gehabt hätte, dann hätten wir jetzt halb so viele banken und halb soviele in deutschland ansässige firmen. allerdings hätten wir auch nicht soviele neuverschuldungen) offtopic ende


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Ich glaub die Piratenpartei hat momentan das einzig halbwegs realitätsnahe Wahlprogramm. Alle anderen Parteien leben offenbar in irgendeiner Traumwelt, zu der ich keinen Zutritt habe.


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in Zusammenhang mit einem Verbot von Paintball sagt, dass er für den Rest seines Lebens FDP-Wähler wird, dann seh ich 2 Möglichkeiten:
> - Er ist >80
> - Er hat 0 Peilung dafür, was in den nächsten Jahrzehnten alles passieren könnte, für das die FDP vielleicht die falsche Lösung hat
> 
> Imho gibts schon jetzt einige Punkte, die sehr stark gegen die FDP sprechen und gegen die diese eine Fragestellung absolut bedeutungslos ist, aber das wäre eine sehr viel weiter führende Diskussion.



Das "fuer den Rest meines Lebens" darfst du nicht so ernst nehmen.
Ich wollte damit nur meine Wut und mein Unverstaendnis fuer diese neue Verbotsidee bekunden, und unterstreichen, dass ich von unserer derzeitigen Regierung die Schnauze voll habe.
Als Konsequenz daraus wuerde ich ziehen, dass ich bei den naechsten Wahlen fuer die FDP stimmen wuerde - und vielleicht auch bei den Wahlen danach, aber das war es dann auch mit der Hellseherei. Was danach sein wird kann sich taeglich aendern, und dazu moechte ich auch gar keine Vermutungen anstellen, aber ich meinte garantiert nicht, dass ich jetzt vollen Ernstes fuer die weiteren 75 Jahre meines Lebens FDP-Waehler werde.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Überlegung, dass eine Aktivität, die -ausschließlich- aus der Simulation von Kampfhandlungen mit Schusswaffen besteht und als positiv empfunden wird, einer Zurückhaltung im Umgang mit/Ächtung von Schusswaffen gegenüber steht, erscheint in gewissem Umfange auch ohne viel Expertise nachvollziehbar.


Wieso? Jemand der sich ernsthaft mit einer bestimmten Sache beschäftigt, hat eine gewisse Ahnung darüber und er weiß wie mit dieser Sache umzugehen ist. Was ist daran schlecht?


----------



## Lassreden (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

jetzt mal OT

Ich würde mich lieber erschiessen lassen als CDU zu wählen!


----------



## Bleipriester (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> wenn jetz im letzten jahr fdp absolute mehrheit gehabt hätte, dann hätten wir jetzt halb so viele banken und halb soviele in deutschland ansässige firmen. allerdings hätten wir auch nicht soviele neuverschuldungen) offtopic ende


 
---off topic reactivating ---

Die FDP als Einzige Regierungspartei?
Fangen wir mal an.
Was würde die Abschaffung der Gewerbesteuer für die Kommunen bedeuten?
Nachdem die Gewerbesteuer durch die Steuereform schon arg verstümmelt ist, würde der entgültige Wegfall weitere Millionenlöcher in die Haushalte der Städte reißen. 
Dann kämen wieder Schwachmaten, ähmm, sorry, EXPERTEN, die die freiwilligen Aufgaben einer Stadt streichen wollen: Z.B. die Schließung der öffentlichen Bibliotheken. 
Bei gleichzeitigem Verbot von Neuverschuldung dauert es dann nicht lange bis zum Bankrott. Die Städte könnten bald ihren Pflichten nicht mehr Nachkommen. 
Demnach könnte nur noch ein Absenken des Niveaus auf desselben eines Entwicklungslandes den Haushalt retten.

Will das hier jemand?


----------



## nyso (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

FDP, Grüne, Linke, NPD, all diese kleinen Parteien glauben in meinen Augen an so verschobene Realitäten das sie alleine NIE regieren könnten, die eignen sich doch wirklich höchstens dafür, ne Koalition oder eine starke Opposition zu bilden. Z.B. die Linke überlegt jetzt, ob man weiche Drogen wie Marihuana nicht vllt. legalisieren sollte, nur um an die MwSt zu kommen! Wie krank ist das denn. Irgendein Drogenexperte hat durchgerechnet, dass das etwa 1,5 MILLIARDEN Euro bringen würde!
500 Millionen Steuern und etwa 1 Milliarde gespart bei den "Repressionskosten", also Zoll, Gerichte, Gefängnisse usw.
Und die Grünen sind in meiner Stadt dafür verantwortlich, dass beinahe die gesamte Innenstadt abgeholzt wurde!


----------



## Lassreden (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

http://www.stern.de/video/?vid=700690


----------



## MomentInTime (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGD2q2vewzQ

Hier noch ein sehr schönes, zum Thema passendes Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## eVoX (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Ich denk das passt auch zum Thema...

PANOPTI.COM


----------



## amdintel (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



nyso schrieb:


> FDP, Grüne, Linke, NPD, all diese



das ist eigentlich immer das gleiche vor den Wahlen 
und auch danach :

In der Opposition tun alle Parteien immer schön Bürger nah, um sich beim Stimm Vieh einzuschmeicheln, appellieren für Steuer Senkungen  und Gerechtigkeit  ,
und wenn die dann mal  in die Regierung kommen, 
machen die das genau so weiter , oder sogar noch schlimmer , 
 wie die abgewählten  ex Parteien.

Und dieser Gesetztes Entwurf ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, nur wird der total falsch umgesetzt ,
grade das von Politikern die vom I-Net nicht viel verstehen .
Vielleicht ist das aber auch so gewollt ? wer weis das schon ?

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Kind...utzerzugriffe-loggen-duerfen--/meldung/136450


> Die Beschlussvorlage der Bundesregierung soll am Mittwoch vom Bundeskabinett verabschiedet werden.


 Artikel vom 20.04.2009 , wir haben heute den 31.05.09

gibt es da was Neues drüber ?


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

YouTube - Hans Söllner - Hey Staat


----------



## amdintel (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

tja wie in einigen Foren zu lesen war, 
sollte diese Sperren ja nur ein Vorwand sein und das mittel zu haben noch andere Sachen sperren  zu können,
die Leute hatten leider Recht ,

 CDU-Abgeordneter: Netzsperren gegen Onlinespiele
CDU-Abgeordneter: Netzsperren gegen Onlinespiele - WinFuture.de

dann wird es wohl auch nicht lange dauern und dann 
werden Seite gesperrt die dem allgemein Bild nicht entsprechen, also nun kann man in der Tat hier wirklich 
von einer Zensur des Internet sprechen, hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht , ich halte mich zwar auf solchen Seiten nicht auf , weil die mich nicht interessieren , nur wenn ich eines Tages nur noch Werbe Web. Seiten an kicken darf, weil alles andere verboten und gesperrt ist und einem die Möglichkeit genommen wird, sich einfach mal nur informieren zu wollen...
 dann ist auch der I-Net Anschluss überflüssig geworden .^
irgendwann in naher Zukunft wird man dann wohl das zocken am 
Computer oder Konsole verbieten wollen, weil man der Meinung ist,
dass das zur Gewalt Ausschreitungen  führen könnnte ?


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

Es ist schlichtweg nicht mit dem GG vereinbar, "nur" gewalttätige Spiele zu verbieten/im Internet zu zensieren. Lt. aktuellem Recht ist sogar der Besitz von beschlagnahmten Spielen legal!
Da geht nur einer auf stimmenfang...


----------



## amdintel (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*

das kennen wir doch die ändern einfach das GG.
und machen einfach so, das es passt .

mal von der Tatsache abgesehen , 
Killer Games sind keine Strafbaren Sachen und werden jetzt kriminalisiert und vielleicht die, die das spielen dann auch .
ich mag zwar diese Games nicht, 
aber alleine die Tatsache,  das versucht wird, einem vorzuschreiben,  was man auf dem PC
zu spielen hat und was man im Internet spielen darf , 
ist ein Eingriff in die Freiheitlichen Rechte, 
auch wenn die das  GG Gesetz dann ändern . 
Und was die Eingangs Überschrift sagt, 
was müssen wir uns eigentlich noch alles gefallen lassen ?


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langsam reicht es aber, was müssen wir uns noch gefallen lassen!*



amdintel schrieb:


> CDU-Abgeordneter: Netzsperren gegen Onlinespiele
> CDU-Abgeordneter: Netzsperren gegen Onlinespiele - WinFuture.de


Jepp, ich liebe meine Union.
Diese Bedenken bezgl. Missbrauch der sperre oder auch des Bundestrojaners werden ja von den Befürwortern immer gern als "haltloses 1984-Geblubbere" der Netz-Reaktionären hingestellt, zum Glück springt dann immer irgendeiner aus CDU oder CSU für uns in die Presche und fordert eine Zweckentfremdung der geplanten Maßnahmen, um unseren Befürchtungen die nötige Substanz zu verleihen!

Es geht doch nichts über die moralischen Feldzüge unserer selbsternannten schwarzen Kreuzritter vor dem Herrn!


----------

